# Got the title and author - can't find story



## coyote wild (Jul 30, 2016)

Hello!

The story I'm looking for used to be on FantasyFeeder.com but has since been removed. It's called (I think) Lasciate Ogni Speranza by jack kerouac (obviously not the REAL jack kerouac...might not even be spelled that way).

So if anyone somehow saved this story or knows where else it may have been posted, it'd be greatly appreciated!!

Thanks!


----------



## Doom7951 (Jul 31, 2016)

Well, I can't say I have anything regarding a location on the story, but I remember that particular story quite fondly (being one of the earliest I can remember following my realization of FA status), and I can say without a doubt that you got the title and author correct. Hoping anyone can bring a location of it to light.


----------



## jackkerouac (Aug 15, 2016)

coyote wild said:


> Hello!
> 
> The story I'm looking for used to be on FantasyFeeder.com but has since been removed. It's called (I think) Lasciate Ogni Speranza by jack kerouac (obviously not the REAL jack kerouac...might not even be spelled that way).
> 
> ...



Hey there, coyote_wild

I wrote that story, Lasciate Agni Speranza, way back in the day, on FF. I was pretty proud of it, too!

Unfortunately, uhm, well. I deleted it. Everywhere. I had it posted on Fantasy Feeder and on thechangingmirror.com. I tried to post it here, but the admins told me I posted it on the wrong part of the forum; too much sexual content for where I posted it.

As it goes: I ate a couple of pot brownies, got super high and paranoid, and decided that the person I was dating at the time would be able to look up some of my weirder online activities, and freak out. And I deleted every presence of that story online. A computer change later.... it no longer exists.

So, sadly, the story of Tim and Chloe, the miraculous formula 451 that transforms him into a huge-boobed, immobile, farting fat-ass doesn't exist anywhere, as far as I know. I wish I could find it. For a while there, it was the highest rated story on FF.

Further proof: I sent you a message about your story, "The Munchies," telling you how much I admired it, and we exchanged messages about co-writing a sequel. I never followed up on that, due to that whole... too paranoid and sudden decision to delete a bunch of things episode.

Anyways... learning that people are actively looking for that story has inspired me like crazy to get back into writing, so I'll try to make it up to you!


----------



## Doom7951 (Aug 16, 2016)

Next time I'm at my family home, I'll take a look to see if I've got a copy stored on a cd. I knew there was a time when I was much younger that I had it on a word document.


----------



## jackkerouac (Aug 16, 2016)

That would be amazing if you could find it, Doom7951. There are bits of it that nag at me, that I wish I could clean up; in one of the opening chapters, I totally screwed up how a woman's measurement's work, and it still bugs me to this day.


----------



## Doom7951 (Sep 4, 2016)

jackkerouac said:


> That would be amazing if you could find it, Doom7951. There are bits of it that nag at me, that I wish I could clean up; in one of the opening chapters, I totally screwed up how a woman's measurement's work, and it still bugs me to this day.


So, in bad news, I turned the places I'd hide old stuff inside out. And when I did, I remembered what happened with pretty much all of it. I'd cleared everything that wasn't on my laptop at the time, worried that my parents would find it once I'd left to join the military. So, sadly, the story is gone, unless you wanted to try reconstructing it, since I'm quite certain I remember a significant amount of the story summary in proper order.


----------

